# DIY TANK STAND COMPETITION



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

HELLO 
This is the first DIY contest here on P-FURY SPONSORED BY Pet Station (TheFishCatcher).
Below are three tank stands built by members of our online community. We are the judges. Vote for the one stand that you like the best. You can vote only once so make sure its the one you like best.
The winner will receive a $75 gift certificate to Pet Station, along with Free shipping. So VOTE!!!!

And personally i would like to thank everyone for voting, and also the people who submitted. I think this is a good thing and hope that it works out and can become something that we do around here regularly.

Choice A:






















Choice B:






















Choice C:


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Voted. All very good!


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

mmm... nice...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

All the stands look great. I wanted to thank Nick for taking such an active roll in this contest. I know it is small now...but hopefully in the future this will become another great contest for our forum...and really get our members active in DIY projects.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

voted... great job guys, definitely some of the best diy stands i've seen. i now have inspiration for my own diy stands, hopefully there'll be another comp in the near future that i can take part in.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Voted-

Excellent job guys......


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> All the stands look great. I wanted to thank Nick for taking such an active roll in this contest. I know it is small now...but hopefully in the future this will become another great contest for our forum...and really get our members active in DIY projects.


Thanks GG.
and i agree, they all look awesome. 
This is definately a good thing.
We just have to figure out what to do for the next competition.
But first things first, these stands are great.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

those are all better than anything i can make, i should upload a pic of the one i built lol


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

C GETS MY VOTE!!!!

AWSOME JOB EVERYONE!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

C


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

All the stands looks great. Whens the pics of the beginning of construction gonna be posted? 
Just curious since the rules states "one picture of the build in progreess are required". 
Awesome Nano whoevers. I'm gunning for a 5gal. in the future.

Who else has nanos?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

*Just curious since the rules states "one picture of the build in progreess are required". *

Well...since we only had 3 entries we decided to change it up a bit. Hopefully in future contests we can get more participation and formalize the contest.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

damn if i knew of this rule change i woulda submitted mine


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mike123 said:


> damn if i knew of this rule change i woulda submitted mine


Who ever wins this contest is still required to post a DIY tutorial with pictures....we just didnt need a picture showing the progress for the voting. our plan was to have more then one round of voting...however we didnt get that many entries. So if you dont have any pictures of the build...you still wouldnt have been able to submit.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah the rules are still in place, just the procedure was bent a bit this time. but if we get more submissions next time, we will use the official procedure as outlined in the rules.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great job guys! i was out of town and missed submission date... oops... next time i guess!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Voted. Great work guys, all the stands look nice and solid.








Here's to the first DIY Contest.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

All right, the winner also wins the right to come to my house, pay for materials, and build me a 120g stand...as well as purchase the tank for me. I might even reward them with a "thanks". I'll definitely tell them that their stand is awesome!

Voted.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

bump.
(not sure if there is anyone left to vote, but its worth the shot)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

We will move this to the hobby forums for people that dont visit the lounge...

Voting closes tonight so speak now......


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

voted.

Great job guys


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> All right, the winner also wins the right to come to my house, pay for materials, and build me a 120g stand...as well as purchase the tank for me. I might even reward them with a "thanks". I'll definitely tell them that their stand is awesome!
> 
> Voted.


I was too busy and never got a chance to enter, hell I've only been on the site once or twice in the last few months, but you can use my plans to make the easiest stand ever for about $50 and I believe it took me about 5 hours. It also allows you to have unlimited freedom on finish be it an actual nice wood siding, or even just a $5 bed sheet like I use for now.

Oh, and by the way, great job you guys. They look good.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

SVTPiranha said:


> All right, the winner also wins the right to come to my house, pay for materials, and build me a 120g stand...as well as purchase the tank for me. I might even reward them with a "thanks". I'll definitely tell them that their stand is awesome!
> 
> Voted.


I was too busy and never got a chance to enter, hell I've only been on the site once or twice in the last few months, but you can use my plans to make the easiest stand ever for about $50 and I believe it took me about 5 hours. It also allows you to have unlimited freedom on finish be it an actual nice wood siding, or even just a $5 bed sheet like I use for now.

Oh, and by the way, great job you guys. They look good.
[/quote]
yeah i was waiting as long as i could for your submission, time just ran out.
My bad.
make another DIY thread about it.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I like the big one!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Nick G said:


> All right, the winner also wins the right to come to my house, pay for materials, and build me a 120g stand...as well as purchase the tank for me. I might even reward them with a "thanks". I'll definitely tell them that their stand is awesome!
> 
> Voted.


I was too busy and never got a chance to enter, hell I've only been on the site once or twice in the last few months, but you can use my plans to make the easiest stand ever for about $50 and I believe it took me about 5 hours. It also allows you to have unlimited freedom on finish be it an actual nice wood siding, or even just a $5 bed sheet like I use for now.

Oh, and by the way, great job you guys. They look good.
[/quote]
yeah i was waiting as long as i could for your submission, time just ran out.
My bad.
make another DIY thread about it.








[/quote]
Haha, it's cool dude, I've been so busy it's not even funny. I think yesterday afternoon I had about 15 minutes to just hang out. It seems to be calming down though. Hopefully it'll get better. I kind of wanted to finish the sides a little more for the contest because even though the sheet shows how good it can look for very cheap and very easy, I wanted to show what COULD be done, and I just haven't had time to finish it yet.

I just put my old thread back.


----------

